# Show us the HW-Synths in your studio



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi,

I thought it might be a fun topic.  

So, let's see the HW-Synths you got in your studio. Given this is the 'Gear' section of the Forum. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)

OK,

I will begin with showing you one of my Studio Desks that houses three of my lovely HW-Synths.





Here is the Dark Mode version of the same Synths :





Moog : Little Phatty Stage II
Clavia : Nord Lead 2X Rack
Sequential : OB-6 Desktop

I will post more pics of my other HW-Synths in the coming days 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 21, 2022)

A bit dusty since they haven't seen any use for some years. I did fire up the JD-800 yesterday to see if there was a patch from JV-1080 I'm looking for.

Roland JD-800






Kurzweil K2000VP






MAM MB33 MkII, Roland R-8M


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> A bit dusty since they haven't seen any use for some years. I did fire up the JD-800 yesterday to see if there was a patch from jv-1080 I'm looking for.
> 
> Roland JD-800
> 
> ...


Cool ! 

Thanks for sharing your Studio HW-Synth Pics.

I used to own a K2000 a long time ago. Love that synth, quite deep, and VAST. a classic for sure. Do you still use it for some sounds ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Sep 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I used to own a K2000 a long time ago. Love that synth, quite deep, and VAST. a classic for sure. Do you still use it for some sounds ?


I've kind of hated the kurz from the start, it was my first synth and I was talked out of buying other, more suitable synths for my use by "the pros". The sounds are ok but I hate the "two buttons and a knob"-approach, it's annoying to try to find stuff from deep inside the menus with such a small screen, let alone trying to edit or make new sounds (there's probably a way to do it on the computer nowadays). That's why I bought the JD-800 later, it's awesome, everything has a slider, knob or a button. I rarely use any of these, mostly the JD-800 but usually I just jam with the crystal rhodes patch.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 21, 2022)

These are mine. Also have a Roland TR-8 not on the picture. You're seeing:

Kawai MP11SE
Dave Smith Prophet Rev2 16
Sequential Prophet 6
Roland TR-6S

Since this picture was made, I've moved the monitors to the other side of the room, but changed nothing on the rest of the setup.

There is some overlap between both Prophets, but I keep both because they can do stuff the other can't. Same goes for both Roland drummachines, which I always use together. I use the TR-8 for your basic X0X stuff and use the TR-6S for the sample playback and motion feature.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 21, 2022)

Some very nice stuff in the thread so far. Here’s my humble setup a couple of moves ago:




From left to right - Virus Ti2, Prophet Rev 2 16, Digitone Keys, Octatrack Mk 2, Analog Rytm Mk2.

New house this year and we are not renovating the attic for my studio until next year so I have just the Virus out at the moment.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 21, 2022)

Can't participate to this thread since I've sold my Nord Lead 2X and my Roland JP-8000.
(And the Strymon Big Sky I liked to put them through)

Sad...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 21, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Some very nice stuff in the thread so far. Here’s my humble setup a couple of moves ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Digitone Keys is a lovely bit of Frankenstein! I don't have any room for it, but find it fascinating.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 22, 2022)

Over the past couple of years since I started taking an interest in HW synths, several others have made an appearance here (Sub32, MODX8, MatrixBrute, Jupiter XM, DFAM, Crave) all helping me settle with this current setup (Pro3, Grandmother, Summit, Iridium, Polybrute, HS Explorer, Fantom 08).


----------



## StillLife (Sep 22, 2022)

I only got interested in synths with the release of the Polybrute. Now I tell myself, I have enough synths already

These are:
My beloved Polybrute and Maschine (picture 1)
Minilogue XD, Yamaha yc61, KK s61 mk2 (for access to Softube Model 72, among other things. (Picture 2)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 22, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Over the past couple of years since I started taking an interest in HW synths, several others have made an appearance here (Sub32, MODX8, MatrixBrute, Jupiter XM, DFAM, Crave) all helping me settle with this current setup (Pro3, Grandmother, Summit, Iridium, Polybrute, HS Explorer, Fantom 08).


That's some nice gear!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 22, 2022)

Admitted synth hoarder here


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi @whinecellar ,

Wow ! That's a fantastic collection of HW-Synths.

Love the way you have the Virus Ti desktop in a special housing tilted nicely for comfortable viewing, and use.

Thanks for sharing your Studio's HW-Synths Pics.

I will be posting more Pics of my other Studio HW-Synths.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pmountford (Sep 22, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Admitted synth hoarder here


Hey, nothing wrong with that! Especially when you pass on your knowledge and thoughts which formed a great starting point for me a year or two back. Intrigued though, I can't see your Hydrasynth, or is my memory playing up?


----------



## StillLife (Sep 22, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with that! Especially when you pass on your knowledge and thoughts which formed a great starting point for me a year or two back. Intrigued though, I can't see your Hydrasynth, or is my memory playing up?


I think it is on the desk…?


----------



## pmountford (Sep 22, 2022)

StillLife said:


> I think it is on the desk…?


Ah, yes, you're right.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 22, 2022)

How can Temme of all people not be posting in this thread?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi,

Here is a Pic of another two Keyboards in my Studio.

Prophet 08 PE
Roland C-30 Digital Harpsichord






Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 22, 2022)

not much but I'm in a tight space. If I get another probably will have to be rack mounted.


----------



## AndrewS (Sep 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Love the way you have the Virus Ti desktop in a special housing tilted nicely for comfortable viewing, and use.


Could be wrong, but it looks like he's got these end cheeks for the Virus: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304036282118?hash=item46c9f97f06:g:DtQAAOSw0G9gy49z

Got a pair myself when I switched my Virus from rackmount to desktop and they're very well made/affordable.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 22, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with that! Especially when you pass on your knowledge and thoughts which formed a great starting point for me a year or two back. Intrigued though, I can't see your Hydrasynth, or is my memory playing up?


Yep, I put the Hydrasynth & Virus front & center on my desk. Great controllers, especially that poly aftertouch & ribbon strip!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> Could be wrong, but it looks like he's got these end cheeks for the Virus: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304036282118?hash=item46c9f97f06:g:DtQAAOSw0G9gy49z
> 
> Got a pair myself when I switched my Virus from rackmount to desktop and they're very well made/affordable.


Interesting. I have a Virus Ti2 Desktop Model. I will check further about this, not sure I need it though. 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

Here is a pic of my main Keyboard Controller, It's also great sounding synth, housed in my Studio's main Desk. I use its faders, Super-Knob, and the other knobs, Ribbon Controller, Mod and Pitch Wheels, to program libraries, and virtual synths parameters.

YAMAHA : *Montage 7* Keyboard/Synth.





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dacm (Sep 22, 2022)

I work mostly in the box with virtual instruments of late on film scores with Digital Performer. I own some hardware instruments that might be considered unique, however my centerpiece and master controller would have to be my Korg OASYS 88.

I also own Yamaha Motif ES-7, Korg BX-3 connected to a Motion-Sound Pro 145 and a Korg ARP 2600.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 22, 2022)

When I got my Virus it came with Wood End Caps. I don't think it tilts that far up though.

If any of the synth nerds got a suggestion for rack mounted synths, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> When I got my Virus it came with Wood End Caps. I don't think it tilts that far up though.
> 
> If any of the synth nerds got a suggestion for rack mounted synths, I'm open to suggestions.


How about a Black-Corporation Synth. Like a Deckard's Dream Mk2, Xerxes Mk2, Kijimi...etc.  or one of the Studio Electronics Synths.

I think you can rack the Nord Lead Desktops (NL2X, NL4, NLA1) as well. 

I'm sure there are other synths you can consider, but those are the ones that I thought of right away.


----------



## AR (Sep 23, 2022)

I have nothing fancy here, but every synth is programmed to accompany some orchestral section. Streichfett and the Poly D are accompaning String Pads. Vocoder and Cat for some short strings. The Model D for some bass and the Korgs for trumpet and horn. The Blofeld as a multitimbral synth is covering flutes, oboes, horns and pads. Some of those mono synths are routed through a chorus to make em stereo, but you can't see these fx pedals cause they're behind the screens.


----------



## liquidlino (Sep 23, 2022)

AR said:


> I have nothing fancy here, but every synth is programmed to accompany some orchestral section. Streichfett and the Poly D are accompaning String Pads. Vocoder and Cat for some short strings. The Model D for some bass and the Korgs for trumpet and horn. The Blofeld as a multitimbral synth is covering flutes, oboes, horns and pads. Some of those mono synths are routed through a chorus to make em stereo, but you can't see these fx pedals cause they're behind the screens.


Your room treatment is different, can you talk about it a bit?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 23, 2022)

Always a work in progress!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 23, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Always a work in progress!


Love that Andromeda - I still regret not grabbing one of those back in the 90s when they first hit!


----------



## holywilly (Sep 23, 2022)

@muziksculp 
I don’t really like this thread, simply because I don’t have any HW synth…..yet, and this thread make my GAS grow stronger than ever. 

My main question is, how are you people using HW synth for scoring if you have to write at least a cue per day?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 23, 2022)

I don’t use my synths for scoring, more for my personal music. For scoring, I use Omnisphere, Zebra, and others software.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 23, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I don’t use my synths for scoring, more for my personal music. For scoring, I use Omnisphere, Zebra, and others software.



This ^^

The synths for me are a sonic playground and offer a welcome break from the endless hours of computer screens.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2022)

Moog : *Minimoog Model D*


----------



## clisma (Sep 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> My main question is, how are you people using HW synth for scoring if you have to write at least a cue per day?


By knowing your synths, and what they are capable of, as well as best suited for, very well.


----------



## AR (Sep 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @muziksculp
> I don’t really like this thread, simply because I don’t have any HW synth…..yet, and this thread make my GAS grow stronger than ever.
> 
> My main question is, how are you people using HW synth for scoring if you have to write at least a cue per day?


Every synth has its dedicated midi connection and routed audio line ins. (You can imagine how much cables fly around here). It then goes to AD converters that are wired with my server room. So, in my DAW I simply select the preconfigured midi channel in my template and start playing on my master keyboard. That's all. Plays like a soft synth - easy on your CPU with nice analog sound  
I barely change knobs on hw side, since I use synths in a different context than others.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi,

A question to HW-Synth Addicts/Users, especially those who have quite a few HW-Synths.

Do you tend to assign your synths specific sonic roles, like this synth is for my leads, this one for my basses, this one for pads, the other for unique textures, ...etc. etc. ? and just use them as a ready to go synthetic template ? do you find this type of strategy makes you more productive musically ?

Just curious.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question to HW-Synth Addicts/Users, especially those who have quite a few HW-Synths.
> 
> ...


I get that some synths have their strong suits, but wouldn't it be a waste of potentially finding out new sonic possibilities of the instrument if you just stick to their pre-designated duties? No critique, just curious?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I get that some synths have their strong suits, but wouldn't it be a waste of potentially finding out new sonic possibilities of the instrument if you just stick to their pre-designated duties? No critique, just curious?


That's a valid point. But, on the other hand, sometimes when productivity, and deadlines are what matters, I think it might be a good strategy. i.e. Use a specific synth for your bass, and tweak it as needed to sit nicely in the mix, or get the right vibe, then deal with your pad synth by tweaking it until you get what you need, .. etc. etc. i.e. I would most likely assign Bass duties to my Moog. The Montage 7 can do some amazing Pads, ..etc.

It's not that you are wasting any potential, but using each synths. strengths to get the job done.

Of course, if time is not an issue, you can tweak the hell out of each synth to use it as needed, or experiment a lot more with sonic possibilities, but that's a different scenario.


----------



## AR (Sep 24, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Your room treatment is different, can you talk about it a bit?


Well, I have acoustic treatment by www.hofa-akustik.de ...a good friend of mine worked there and gave me a good price on those elements. These big trash cans in the corners are bass straps made out of sheep wool and were comissioned by Abbey Roads in London cause some guy working over there has allergies on rockwool and the wanned a "bio" control room. The leftovers from the first production went to my studio before a year later they hit the open market. The ceiling & wall absorbers are from the same brand and were comissioned by Mercedes-Benz originally for one of their factories to keep the noise floor down in one of their halls. These are made of recycled PET and there are more of those ceiling absorbers hanging in the room next door. The other wooden absorbers are pretty much standard except for those skyline diffusors at the window, which I made myself. So in my studio I have Dolby Atmos and I wanned to control especially the low frequencies. Therefor the 15k were a good investment. Oh yeah, I forgot...while mixing there is a acoustic curtain in front of the window to minimize flatter echos.


----------



## AR (Sep 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question to HW-Synth Addicts/Users, especially those who have quite a few HW-Synths.
> 
> ...


Definitely. I think many synths are originally made with a specific genre/instrument group in mind. But then again, rules are meant to be broken. Waldorf for example has some crazy synths out there, were you can get lost in space and simply explore sounds are year or so. I would personally love to get my hands on 12 stacked Model Ds and play them as polyphonic synth were every nuance is swinging different. That would give me goosebumps till forever. But I heard it's such a pain in the ass to have them stay tuned.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question to HW-Synth Addicts/Users, especially those who have quite a few HW-Synths.
> 
> ...


To some degree, yeah - when I want a lush analog pad, I tend to gravitate to an Oberheim, Prophet, or Roland; Moog for synth bass, etc. 

On the other hand, I just love spinning knobs and experimenting to get into different territory. That is how I justify having a bunch of synth hardware: I get more inspiration and ideas by interacting with that than I ever do by messing with plugins!


----------



## holywilly (Sep 24, 2022)

My next question is, which Moog delivers versatile bass, from aggressive to mellow ambient bass?

After many years of using soft synth for bass/foundation of music, I’m still searching for juicy bass sound. And I think it’s about time going for hardware.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> My next question is, which Moog delivers versatile bass, from aggressive to mellow ambient bass?
> 
> After many years of using soft synth for bass/foundation of music, I’m still searching for juicy bass sound. And I think it’s about time going for hardware.


Try the Minitaur? Solely for that.
But aggressive…mmm…


----------



## davidson (Sep 24, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Admitted synth hoarder here


This is the exactly kind of room I'd draw for myself as a little kid, but in my fantasy I also had a stack of synths directly behind me. Basically I dreamt of being cocooned in a wall of synths.

Awesome setup!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> My next question is, which Moog delivers versatile bass, from aggressive to mellow ambient bass?
> 
> After many years of using soft synth for bass/foundation of music, I’m still searching for juicy bass sound. And I think it’s about time going for hardware.


The Subsequent 37 is killer for that. But do NOT pass by the Sequential Pro 3; that thing is the mono synth to beat all others. It has multiple filter types including Oberheim as well as Prophet, it can get in the Moog ballpark and yet blow past it in countless ways. Easily one of my favorite synths of the last decade - it’s just mind-bogglingly good!


----------



## zwhita (Sep 24, 2022)

I don't have much space, so most everything is modern and compact.








Synths: Moog Mother-32, MFB Kraftzwerg 1, Behringer Neutron, Novation Circuit Mono Station, Arturia Microbrute, Sequential Prophet~6, Dreadbox Nymphes
Drums: 1010 Blackbox, Korg Volca Sample, Arturia Drumbrute Impact, Moog DFAM, Behringer RD-8
Sequencing: Arturia Keystep(original), Korg SQ-1
Processing: FMRAudio RNC1773, Moog CP-251 X 2, Moog MF-101, Moog MF-102, Kenton Pro 2000, Kawai MAV-8 midi patchbay, Kurzweil Rumour, Neutrik patchbay, Drawmer Dual Gate, Lexicon MPX 1, Ibanez DD100, Boss CE-300 Super Chorus(modded for line levels), Yamaha e1010
Interfacing: Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, M-Audio Keystation 61es


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 24, 2022)

My desk is a bit messy right now (it's also my day job desk where I pretend to be a UX professional) and has some sticky notes all over with work stuff so I can't take a new photo.

Missing from the attached photo is an LXR-02 on a small stand off to the left of the 3-tier shelves, close to the edge of the desk, also angled in toward me. Oh, also, an Ottobit Jr replaced the Mercury7 on the shelf, so that's hanging off the side (hehe) and I also have a Lehel Parallel II on the desktop behind the LXR-02/beneath the Mercury 7 (it mixes in the Ottobit Jr bitcrushing).

Hmm. I really do need a new photo!

3 synths: OB-6, Digitone, SE-02
1 drum machine: LXR-02
4 FX: Acidbox 3, Ottobit Jr, Polymoon, Mercury 7
Oodles of utility boxes hidden in boxes behind the 3-tier stand: Kenton MIDI Thru 5, Kenton MIDI Merge, Meris MIDI, a MIDI2CV box, Lehle Parallel Mix II (on desk), Exper Sleepers USAMO, etc.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 24, 2022)

You can get a lot done with your setup I imagine @zwhita ! It covers a whole lot of ground and seems fun to play.

Nice and tight desk @vitocorleone123


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> My desk is a bit messy right now (it's also my day job desk where I pretend to be a UX professional) and has some sticky notes all over with work stuff so I can't take a new photo.
> 
> Missing from the attached photo is an LXR-02 on a small stand off to the left of the 3-tier shelves, close to the edge of the desk, also angled in toward me. Oh, also, an Ottobit Jr replaced the Mercury7 on the shelf, so that's hanging off the side (hehe) and I also have a Lehel Parallel II on the desktop behind the LXR-02/beneath the Mercury 7 (it mixes in the Ottobit Jr bitcrushing).
> 
> Hmm. I really do need a new photo!


Very Nice setup. Thanks for sharing.

How do you like the Mercury Reverb ?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Very Nice setup. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How do you like the Mercury Reverb ?


Thanks! I should also capture it with all the covers on (OB-6, SE-02, Digitone, and LXR-02) and with the Keystep stacked atop the OB-6 - which is why the OB-6 has both a plastic cover and a vinyl cover.

The Mercury is nice, but is used the least often, which is why I'm ok having it somewhat inaccessible now, hanging off the left side of the 2nd tier of the stand. It's a little too bright for me to truly love it. I only use it when in "pure hardware" mode, otherwise I'm using CRP or TaiChi.

But everything is tied via MIDI, and it's a compact pedal with the I/O on the back (top) rather than sides, etc. Important things for my compact setup. I can actually completely control all the pedals except the analog Acidbox3 via Studio One and don't need to turn a knob. Same with the synths, except for the analog ExtBox knobs for the SE-02.

This setup allows me to be "all software" (95%) or "all hardware" or, if I'm feeling spicy, anything in between.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> My next question is, which Moog delivers versatile bass, from aggressive to mellow ambient bass?
> 
> After many years of using soft synth for bass/foundation of music, I’m still searching for juicy bass sound. And I think it’s about time going for hardware.


Most Moogs can do that, like the Mother32, Grandmother, Matriarch, etc. I do find it near impossible to make my Memorymoog mellow, though.


----------



## greggybud (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## greggybud (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm thankful for MidiQuest because I have several rack synths that don't even show up here. Without it I would be lost with my Matrix 1000, Roland D-550, especially the TX-802 etc. MidiQuest certainly is far from perfect, but it's the only remaining excellent support librarian editor that encompasses so many synths.

Also with an editor, I find Sequencing in my DSI PolyEvolver much faster and easier.

I feel guilty for not using some of my synths more than I do.

I'm fearful for the librarian editor future however... The apparent demand is low, and the costs are high.

EDIT: And thankful for Sonarworks Reference 4. I have some pretty incredible nodes in this cave.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

greggybud said:


>


Hi @greggybud ,

Thanks for sharing your lovely studio setup, showing your wonderful collection of HW-Synths.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 24, 2022)

Cropping out the rest of the room as it hasn't been tidied in 2 years!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Cropping out the rest of the room as it hasn't been tidied in 2 years!


Hi @Virtuoso 

That's a Very Nice collection of HW-Synths in your studio. 

Thanks for sharing them here. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)

My Studio Electronics : *CODE 8* 

Eight Voice Analog Synth, with three types of filters. Custom Blue color.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2022)

OH, I'm expecting a new HW-Synth to be delivered tomorrow, Monday, Sept. 26th. 

I will post a pic of it once it is in the studio.


----------



## greggybud (Sep 25, 2022)

AR said:


> Every synth has its dedicated midi connection and routed audio line ins. (You can imagine how much cables fly around here). It then goes to AD converters that are wired with my server room. So, in my DAW I simply select the preconfigured midi channel in my template and start playing on my master keyboard. That's all. Plays like a soft synth - easy on your CPU with nice analog sound
> I barely change knobs on hw side, since I use synths in a different context than others.


This is similar to how mine is set up. Except only the mixing board mains go to a RME. Because of the number of synths and exterior hardware, I use 4 MOTU Midi TimePieces that give me a total of 32 midi in/out. You can network 2 Motu Midi TimePieces for 16, so my PC will "see" that as 2 sets of 16. Obviously, 2 Clockworks. Cubase will "see" it as 32 in/outs.

And since I'm using an old Behringer MX8000 24/48, (don't laugh, it's lasted 20 years and I only use it to monitor mostly synths) 48 channels is enough for everything to be permanently connected. If I feel the Behringer is degrading something, then I can go direct via a patch bay to the RME. Then, yes, my DAW template has a MIDI channel for every hardware piece that accepts midi.

As far as trying to enhance workflow, I feel my bottleneck is with my rack synths. Nord 2, Matrix 1000, EmuMorpheus, TX802, D-550, EnsoniqSQR, Roland SRV-2000 and a KorgMS2000. None of these, with the exception of the Nord, are as immediate as a keyboard synth. I have to open MidiQuest, open the configuration, then browse/edit the library. 

I should sell half of this stuff, but I see the ridiculous high prices. Then my brain flips from artist side to investment side.


----------



## AR (Sep 25, 2022)

greggybud said:


> This is similar to how mine is set up. Except only the mixing board mains go to a RME. Because of the number of synths and exterior hardware, I use 4 MOTU Midi TimePieces that give me a total of 32 midi in/out. You can network 2 Motu Midi TimePieces for 16, so my PC will "see" that as 2 sets of 16. Obviously, 2 Clockworks. Cubase will "see" it as 32 in/outs.
> 
> And since I'm using an old Behringer MX8000 24/48, (don't laugh, it's lasted 20 years and I only use it to monitor mostly synths) 48 channels is enough for everything to be permanently connected. If I feel the Behringer is degrading something, then I can go direct via a patch bay to the RME. Then, yes, my DAW template has a MIDI channel for every hardware piece that accepts midi.
> 
> ...


Maaaaaan, I love your collection of synths. I could get lost in your room for days. Unfortunately I came very late to the HW fraction. Probably due to being born in the 80s and growing up with computers and samples. But at one point I couldn't get around true analog gear anymore. And then the fun started.

Actually, I'm using a kind of similar setup to wire things up (well actually brands). I use 2 MOTU Microlites to connect all the synths. Behringer synths have MIDI pass through (that helps alot). And the audio comes back to 2 MOTU 8pre (standalone mode) and a RME Multiface. It then goes to my serverroom which has several RME onboard cards like the Raydat, Aio, 9652s and so on.


----------



## greggybud (Sep 26, 2022)

AR said:


> Maaaaaan, I love your collection of synths. I could get lost in your room for days.


Thanks. I still get lost on occasion. 

As far as the MOTU gear, around 20 years ago...maybe more...my Sweetwater rep just said get a MOTU Midi Timepiece AV. I did not know if MOTU had alternatives or better for what I needed. Eventually, I needed a second Midi Timepiece, and learned that I could network an old AV Timepiece which is really inexpensive with a USB Timepiece to keep costs lower. So many MOTU models have been released since then, maybe I should have switched to something else, but I have never bothered LOL. 4 of them is enough!


----------



## James_S (Sep 26, 2022)

A bit of an old photo (I've moved to the Softube Console 1 fader as well now) but this shows some of my hardware synths.

From L-R: Nord Electro 5D, Yamaha Motif 6, Waldorf Blofeld, Behringer Model D, DSI Prophet 08, Yamaha XS Rack, Korg TR rack.






Other items not shown include a Yamaha DX7, Roland JX3P, Roland Fantom XA, Roland XP30.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2022)

James_S said:


> A bit of an old photo (I've moved to the Softube Console 1 fader as well now) but this shows some of my hardware synths.
> 
> From L-R: Nord Electro 5D, Yamaha Motif 6, Waldorf Blofeld, Behringer Model D, DSI Prophet 08, Yamaha XS Rack, Korg TR rack.
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. I see a Korg TR-Rack, I used to own one long time ago, loved the sounds of this unit, but editing it was horrible. Maybe they have a VST-Editor for it now. I also see a Prophet 08 Rack, I have the Prophet 08 PE Keyboard, and it is one of the warmest sounding analog synths I have used. 

Thanks for sharing your Studio HW-Synths.


----------



## method1 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2022)

method1 said:


>


What a Beauty ❤️

Thanks for sharing your Studio HW-Synth.

I used to own an OB-8 in the 80s. Miss it.

Enjoy


----------



## zwhita (Sep 26, 2022)

I owned a six voice OBXa in 1997, which I paid $400 for and was always sorta miffed it did not have Midi. I remember many happy playing sessions, but sold it a few years later. That unison hard-sync sound was something else!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2022)

A Mysterious Black Box in my Studio.


----------



## Rctec (Sep 26, 2022)

Hardware…


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2022)

Today's new arrival to the Studio


----------



## dannthr (Sep 27, 2022)

This is my 5U modular.

I just moved though, so I'm still in the process of rebuilding/rewiring my little studio space.


----------



## dannthr (Sep 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> My Studio Electronics : *CODE 8*
> 
> Eight Voice Analog Synth, with three types of filters. Custom Blue color.


What did you go with for the third filter?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi,

I'm loving the sound of the D-Dream MK2. It's the type of analog sound I was missing in the studio, and always wanted to produce. Having said that, I had ordered a ROLI *Seaboard 2* I think back in March this year, it is expected to be delivered during Nov. this year, which I'm very much looking forward to, especially to use it to play the D-Dream MK2 in MPE mode. This will give me more expressive possibilities, compared to just using channel aftertouch. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

dannthr said:


> What did you go with for the third filter?


CS-80, OB, Mini (Moog).


----------



## dannthr (Sep 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> CS-80, OB, Mini (Moog).


Nice, once you've had some time with your Deckard's Dream, it'd be great to hear your thoughts comparing the Code 8 CS-80 filters and the DD.

I have the Studio Electronics Boomstar SE80 Mk2 as well as the DD Mk2 and to me, the Boomstar is way more aggressive than my short experience so far with the DD.

The Code 8 seems like a workhorse, but choosing the additional filters seems like a tough one when you're thinking about gaps in your synthspace.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

dannthr said:


> Nice, once you've had some time with your Deckard's Dream, it'd be great to hear your thoughts comparing the Code 8 CS-80 filters and the DD.
> 
> I have the Studio Electronics Boomstar SE80 Mk2 as well as the DD Mk2 and to me, the Boomstar is way more aggressive than my short experience so far with the DD.
> 
> The Code 8 seems like a workhorse, but choosing the additional filters seems like a tough one when you're thinking about gaps in your synthspace.


The CODE 8 CS-80 filters are very aggressive as well, quite far from sounding like a real CS-80. 

The D-Dream MK2 filters sound super warm, and have that delicate texture that I love, one of the main reasons I got the D-Dream MK2. It surely sounds more like a CS-80. I find the CODE 8 better for Strong Leads, Basses, and unique sound effects, I'm not happy with it for making lush pads, or warm brass sounds.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2022)

Another Desk in my Studio :


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Another Desk in my Studio :


Those two synths are two of the most underrated and misunderstood of the last decade. They’re also two of the best-sounding synths ever made, IMO. 

The System 8 easily replaced all the iconic Roland analogs for me, other than the JX-8P. It’s absolutely stunning and its own native synth engine sounds sublime.

The Prophet Rev2 has a LOT in common with its other Prophet brethren, and a surprising amount of overlap with some Oberheim legends. For some types of sounds, it easily stands next to those, and in many cases, blows past them; It’s a shocking amount of analog synth, let alone for the money! I did a brief comparison of common traits between a few:


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2022)

A Digital Classic Synth Beauty :


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> A Digital Classic Synth Beauty :


I have the suspicion you have as much synths as string libraries 😄


----------



## WhizzBomb (Oct 1, 2022)

Beloved Vermona '14.

Also, Jupiter 6, Moog Sub 37, Deckard's Dream Mk2, Moog Minitaur, Access Virus TI desktop, Vermona DRM1 MKIII, Analogue Solutions Treadstone, & Waldorf Blofeld keyboard in various photos.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 1, 2022)

WhizzBomb said:


> Beloved Vermona '14.
> 
> Also, Jupiter 6, Moog Sub 37, Deckard's Dream Mk2, Moog Minitaur, Access Virus TI desktop, Vermona DRM1 MKIII, Analogue Solutions Treadstone, & Waldorf Blofeld keyboard in various photos.


Is that a Polyend Seq & Poly? Never saw one of those in the wild. How do you like it?


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 1, 2022)

WhizzBomb said:


> Beloved Vermona '14.
> 
> Also, Jupiter 6, Moog Sub 37, Deckard's Dream Mk2, Moog Minitaur, Access Virus TI desktop, Vermona DRM1 MKIII, Analogue Solutions Treadstone, & Waldorf Blofeld keyboard in various photos.


Rarest Synth in this thread award goes to you
I almost bought a really old "Synthesizer" by Vermona from Italy a few years back. I have the feeling they've tripled in price at least since then.


----------



## WhizzBomb (Oct 1, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Is that a Polyend Seq & Poly? Never saw one of those in the wild. How do you like it?


Polyend Seq - love it, great fun. The Cirklon I have is much more comprehensive, but the Polyend Seq is great fun and you can just dive in, and it looks awesome! I don't have the Poly.


----------



## WhizzBomb (Oct 1, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Rarest Synth in this thread award goes to you
> I almost bought a really old "Synthesizer" by Vermona from Italy a few years back. I have the feeling they've tripled in price at least since then.


Thanks, yes only 222 were made of the ultra limited edition Vermona '14. I am lucky enough to have number 203. It is a gorgeous instrument, it really "sings".


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi,

Here are some more HW-Synths from my Sound Lab 




















Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tritonely (Oct 2, 2022)

Just released my first project where I use HW synths with a DAW-orchestra! The Roland JU-06A (Juno replica) for some polyphony through the Moog Grandmother. Then some effect pedals (2x Maestro Discoverer Delay, EHX Pulsar, Way Huge Artreides, Boss DM-2W) which I still am arranging the order to get diverse results (preferably some Olafur Arnalds short notes delayed, but also a more heavy lead sound). The second Maestro Delay and Artreides weren't in my toolkit yet when recording this video.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 3, 2022)

A bit of kit I'm excited about, as I'd love to replace my USAMO (MIDI clock to DAW). I'm placing this here so other hardware-enjoying people can check it out. I'm not involved, just someone that reserved a chance to get one early/cheaper. I want it to succeed!









Midronome - Simple, reliable, & versatile MIDI master clock


Affordable, stable and versatile MIDI master clock, with options like pedals and metronome. For live, in the studio, and with both acoustic and electronic gear.




www.midronome.com







> *SET THE TEMPO ON YOUR MIDI DEVICES, MODULAR SYNTHS, YOUR DAW AND USE THE BUILT-IN METRONOME WITH LIVE MUSICIANS*​


----------



## pmountford (Oct 3, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> A bit of kit I'm excited about, as I'd love to replace my USAMO (MIDI clock to DAW). I'm placing this hear so other hardware-enjoying people can check it out.


I think it's just us 2 here who are excited as I posted about this a week or so ago when I preordered one and it didn't get much response... 🙃


----------



## Alex Temple (Oct 4, 2022)

Here's my current setup (though the Prophet Rev2 is being loaned to me by a colleague).


----------



## pmountford (Oct 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> A bit of kit I'm excited about, as I'd love to replace my USAMO (MIDI clock to DAW). I'm placing this here so other hardware-enjoying people can check it out. I'm not involved, just someone that reserved a chance to get one early/cheaper. I want it to succeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Midronome reached its Kickstarter amount within 12 minutes of being released so perhaps you and I aren't the only ones interested  I look forward to hopefully receiving mine in March...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 11, 2022)

pmountford said:


> The Midronome reached its Kickstarter amount within 12 minutes of being released so perhaps you and I aren't the only ones interested  I look forward to hopefully receiving mine in March...


Same! 

So glad this round went a lot smoother than the first. I suspect Simon will be getting quite a few more orders than expected this round.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> ...I'd love to replace my USAMO (MIDI clock to DAW).


I'm curious as to what issues you're having with USAMO. I do think the software component is a bit finicky, but the only real limitation in functionality I found was I can't get Midi clock start/continue to work on just any arbitrary bar or beat in Reaper.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 11, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I'm curious as to what issues you're having with USAMO. I do think the software component is a bit finicky, but the only real limitation in functionality I found was I can't get Midi clock start/continue to work on just any arbitrary bar or beat in Reaper.


It's lost sync before, and I've never been able to get it near-errorless when setting it up with my Focusrite. Plus setting it up takes a looong time.

There'll always be nearest-bar behavior on these. Same with the Midronome.


----------



## Gothi (Oct 12, 2022)

Our hardware is basically geared towards acoustic emulation and physical modeling. MC909 has the world collection expansion onboard and filled with samples of native percussion and instruments. My V-Synth has a memory card with 2 gb of native samples too. Jupiter 80, EX5 and Korg Z1 are used solely for acoustic emulation. The Polivoks is our bass synth (midi-modified). Effects and synth pads are mainly made with VSTi/REs. 

Click the pictures for larger versions.

Freya's Peace
Gothi


----------



## styphonthal (Oct 12, 2022)

I have a problem..


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 12, 2022)

styphonthal said:


> I have a problem..


Did you sell all the gear in the first pic to get to the second pic? 😅


----------



## zwhita (Oct 12, 2022)

@Gothi
I modded *my Polivoks* to support Filter/Amp modulation from Osc2(including a low freq. mode) or External In, Oscillator modulation by Filter Envelope and External Filter CV In, plus it already had CV/Gate. I haven't played it in a long time because Oscillator 2 doesn't keyboard track very well and Noise output is very weak, but it surely was always an adventure to play! Here's a photo I took last time it was out of the box:


----------



## Gothi (Oct 15, 2022)

zwhita said:


> @Gothi
> I modded *my Polivoks* to support Filter/Amp modulation from Osc2(including a low freq. mode) or External In, Oscillator modulation by Filter Envelope and External Filter CV In, plus it already had CV/Gate. I haven't played it in a long time because Oscillator 2 doesn't keyboard track very well and Noise output is very weak, but it surely was always an adventure to play! Here's a photo I took last time it was out of the box:


Cool. I just use the onboard lfo for amp or filter movements. I am eternally in love with my war machine. However, I got another Sovjet that have some oomph too, the Estradin Altair 231. 85% minimoog components, 15% Radioactive sovjet stuff. It is at repair for the moment, but I look forward to get it home.




It can sing:


Kind Regards
Gothi


----------



## StillLife (Oct 15, 2022)

styphonthal said:


> I have a problem..


Oh! I feel so sorry for that polybrute!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 15, 2022)

I showed some of the pictures in this thread to my wife.

Anyway, she said no.


----------



## BGvanRens (Oct 15, 2022)

Ehh, it's not analog but it's something.. It's been 10 years since I've bought hardware, I am looking to grow the small collection with either a Jupiter-X or some smaller, cheaper synth.

- Roland Fantom G6
- Korg Kronos X 88
- Roland GAIA
- Yamaha MotifRackXS

I also have an semi-functional Roland RA-90 somewhere in a box. I figured that one was really to old and limited to put to good use.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 15, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Oh! I feel so sorry for that polybrute!


Lol. That's just what I thought too when I saw that photo!


----------



## pmountford (Oct 15, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I showed some of the pictures in this thread to my wife.
> 
> Anyway, she said no.


Time for a new wife? 😉

Only kidding. Sounds like she's very sensible. It is a problem that doesn't really exist with sample libraries...nothing physical to verify a purchase. But maybe just explain them as 'investment potentials'? Pretty sure certain synths have increased quite abit recently. (Here's looking at you, Moog One).


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm ashamed thinking about how much $ is sitting right there. But I don't have a boat, atv, snowmobile or rv like all the neighbors do, so maybe it's ok. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## styphonthal (Oct 17, 2022)

StillLife said:


> Oh! I feel so sorry for that polybrute!








I also felt sorry for the polybrute, so I got some new VESA mounts.. It is so much better now.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 17, 2022)

styphonthal said:


> I also felt sorry for the polybrute, so I got some new VESA mounts.. It is so much better now.


That's better. It was no way to treat the Polybrute 😀
Just watched a Starsky youtube video 'comparing' the Moog One and Polybrute. I can see you have both in a previous photo. Is there much redundancy between them both?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

styphonthal said:


> I also felt sorry for the polybrute, so I got some new VESA mounts.. It is so much better now.


I never checked the Polybrute out. What's special about it ? 

I see you got the Super 6, and Waldorf Iridium Desktops, these are newer synths. very interesting combo. I don't have any of these in your pic. 

Thanks for sharing them here.


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 17, 2022)

I sold all my HW synths about 35 years ago. Now if there's one sucker I miss it's the Korg MonoPoly, but then the software version sounds just as great to my ears and finally allows me to save my work and that's a huge plus compared to the original.
These days I only have a Motif ES-8 in storage and a bunch of controllers. The most important feature is that everything fits into my 40l onboard backpack ... bare bones for sound design on the road.


----------



## styphonthal (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I never checked the Polybrute out. What's special about it ?
> 
> I see you got the Super 6, and Waldorf Iridium Desktops, these are newer synths. very interesting combo. I don't have any of these in your pic.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them here.


It has the metallic/harsher sound of the "brute" line up, the mod matrix carried over from the matrixbrute, and the pressure strip + XYZ pad. Then there is the ability to morph between two presets, and the "motion recorder". 



pmountford said:


> That's better. It was no way to treat the Polybrute 😀
> Just watched a Starsky youtube video 'comparing' the Moog One and Polybrute. I can see you have both in a previous photo. Is there much redundancy between them both?


The expression, as above, for the polybrute sets it apart from other modern synths. It has similar sound to the matrixbrute/minibrute but as stereo polyphonic. I like the blending of two presets.

The moog one is also tri-timbre, which sets it in a class of its own. You are able to apply effects, arp/squencer to each timbre separately, and I do not know of any other modern hardware that can do that. The moog has better/higher quality keys, knobs. The UI is also amazing and well set up.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi HW-Synth Lovers,

I'm looking forward to receive a new HW-Synth next week. 

Any guesses what it is ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi HW-Synth Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking forward to receive a new HW-Synth next week.
> 
> ...


Minifreak?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi HW-Synth Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking forward to receive a new HW-Synth next week.
> 
> ...


Can we get a hint?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi HW-Synth Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking forward to receive a new HW-Synth next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Can we get a hint?


It's Analog.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


>


LOL.. I love the vocoder on this one !


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It's Analog.


If it's anything other than a Schmidt I will be thoroughly disappointed!

Is it a stringer? 😄


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Minifreak?


Nope


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> If it's anything other than a Schmidt I will be thoroughly disappointed!
> 
> Is it a stringer? 😄


Nope


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 28, 2022)

Novation Summit ?

Edit: Ooops - you said analogue....

How about the new Oberheim.......?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Nope


Than it's either a P5/10 or the new OB.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

Can't remember if you have a Moog One yet?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Than it's either a P5/10 or the new OB.


Nope


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Can't remember if you have a Moog One yet?


No I don't have a Moog One, and don't have plans to buy one. 

So.. Nope that's not it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Novation Summit ?
> 
> Edit: Ooops - you said analogue....
> 
> How about the new Oberheim.......?


Nope


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

GRP A4?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

Is it currently in production?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh wait, is it an Elektron Analog Four?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

pmountford said:


> GRP A4?


Nope


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Oh wait, is it an Elektron Analog Four?


Nope


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Is it currently in production?


Yes


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi Folks,

So, let's make this a bit more interesting.

The first one who guesses the Synth, will get a *$50. VSL Voucher* as a Gift form Muziksculp  ❤️



A list of Synths in one post will not count. Only one Synth Guess is allowed per post. So... Keep on guessing. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> So, let's make this a bit more interesting.
> 
> ...


Analog solutions colossus?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Analog solutions colossus?


Nope


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

Korg prologue?


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi HW-Synth Lovers,
> 
> I'm looking forward to receive a new HW-Synth next week.
> 
> ...


polybrute


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

Udo super 6 ... although it's hybrid


----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

Erica synths syntrx


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> polybrute


Yup ! That's the one. You Guessed Right.  

I will PM you the $50. VSL voucher info. as soon as I have it. 

_*Congratulations !*_ 🍾 🎉 👏


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi @timbit2006 ,

I PM'd you the Voucher Code. and it's not $50 it's *€50. 

Enjoy ! *


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## pmountford (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>


As you already have a decent collection of HW synths I will be interested to hear how you get on with the PB. I think it has its own character which makes it an interesting synth.

Curious as to what puts you off the Moog One aswell...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

pmountford said:


> As you already have a decent collection of HW synths I will be interested to hear how you get on with the PB. I think it has its own character which makes it an interesting synth.
> 
> Curious as to what puts you off the Moog One aswell...


I have two Monophonic Moogs. The Mini Moog Model D, and the Little Phatty Stage II. 

I loved the Polybrute's sound, and how versatile it can be. I think it is one of the best polyphonic Synths made recently, interestingly, I totally ignored it when it was first announced by Arturia. I have no idea why, but I wasn't expecting anything special from Arturia at the time. (Big Mistake, and totally miss judgment of this synth). 

The Moog One is a fantastic synth, I don't think it offers some of the unique features the Arturia PolyBrute offers. Plus the Moog One is quite a bulky, and expensive synth compared to the PolyBrute. I wouldn't mind having one, but for now, the Arturia Polybrute should do a lot to complement my current HW-Synth collection. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

Talking about Analog Polyphonic Synths. 

My favorite Poly Synth sonically is this one ! The Sequential Prophet 08 PE Keyboard. It just got a sound that is so unique, warm and special to my ears.


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 28, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @timbit2006 ,
> 
> I PM'd you the Voucher Code. and it's not $50 it's *€50.
> 
> Enjoy ! *


Everyone else overthought and I was the only one who underthought and went with the obvious answer  Thanks!
You will enjoy the Polybrute. My friend has the MiniBrute and I can for sure say whatever Arturia is doing there is unique sounding compared to other synths and filters. I think I might honestly buy it from him, he seems to only like Polyphonic synths anyways.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Everyone else overthought and I was the only one who underthought and went with the obvious answer  Thanks!
> You will enjoy the Polybrute. My friend has the MiniBrute and I can for sure say whatever Arturia is doing there is unique sounding compared to other synths and filters. I think I might honestly buy it from him, he seems to only like Polyphonic synths anyways.


Thanks  

I will post some pics, and audio of the PolyBrute when I have it comfortably seated in my studio. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi,

I had a wonderful Halloween surprise today, I was not expecting. 





Funny, I was expecting it to arrive on Nov. 2nd (Wed.), but it decided to come in early, to celebrate Halloween in its new home. 

Oh, and this thing is HEAVY ! I wasn't expecting it to be this heavy, but it is. Now, I have to make room for it, in one of the 5 Star accommodations of my Studio. Maybe the Presidential Suite.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 1, 2022)

I can't stand the suspense. Do you like the Polybrute?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> I can't stand the suspense. Do you like the Polybrute?


Haha.. It's still sleeping the box. 

I need to do some height adjustment to the desk it will be placed on so it can fit, there isn't enough clearance for the height for it to fit as is. I will post more pics, and some audio once it is in it's new comfortable location, and some audio to follow.


----------



## Pier (Nov 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. It's still sleeping the box.
> 
> I need to do some height adjustment to the desk it will be placed on so it can fit, there isn't enough clearance for the height for it to fit as is. I will post more pics, and some audio once it is in it's new comfortable location, and some audio to follow.


I would be using the thing on the floor until I can find a better place lol


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi,

It's interesting that I had promised myself not to buy any new HW-Synths. given I have enough already to keep me super creative and busy, and that was the case for the past five years.

I remember when the Arturia Polybrute was released, I didn't even bother checking it out, and totally ignored it. Thinking oh, something from Arturia, it might be ok, but I won't bother checking it out.

So..a few years went by, and then I checked a video of the Polybrute on YT, by chance, I don't remember which video exactly, but what I heard was very impressive sonically, and I began researching the Polybrute as if it was a new Synth just released. One thing lead to another, and I came to the conclusion, that this synth is very special, (Sonically), and that it will surely be one that I will use a lot, and it will very nicely complement all my other HW-Synths. So.. That's a short story about why I decided to add the Polybrute to my HW-Synth collection in the Studio.

The other major additional HW Instrument added to my studio this year was the Elektron Analog Rytm MK2. I haven't used it yet, but I will be once I have the time to dedicate to learning, and using it.

I also have some other HW-Controller units I'm expecting to arrive this month. Not Synths, but controllers. I will post about them as they arrive.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2022)

Just read the whole thread: a whole lot of hardware porn!
Make me feel a lot better about VI GAS 

These setups are seriously impressive.
Having synths linked to a master controller makes a lot of sense. But isn't the sensuality of physically manipulating individual synths lost?


----------



## Pier (Nov 2, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Just read the whole thread: a whole lot of hardware porn!
> Make me feel a lot better about VI GAS


I know, right!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Just read the whole thread: a whole lot of hardware porn!
> Make me feel a lot better about VI GAS
> 
> These setups are seriously impressive.
> Having synths linked to a master controller makes a lot of sense. But isn't the sensuality of physically manipulating individual synths lost?


I use each of my HW-Synths from its panel. Not via a master controller. Unless it is a desktop/rack type synth, then I would trigger the notes via a keyboard controller, but I still use its knobs/sliders to edit it.

But having some interesting, and advanced Keyboard Controllers, Breath, MPE, ..etc. to sculpt, and shape Virtual Instruments, and also Orch. Sample Libraries gives me a new dimension of control that would have not been possible with just a Keyboard, Mod-wheel, faders/knobs.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 2, 2022)

man, looking at all those studio pictures (also in the show me your d...esk thread)... makes me quite jaleous.. i mean i am not poor.. but.. come on! many of you seem to be having a money tree somewhere...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 2, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> man, looking at all those studio pictures (also in the show me your d...esk thread)... makes me quite jaleous.. i mean i am not poor.. but.. come on! many of you seem to be having a money tree somewhere...


Some of us have been working for 30 years… 😄


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a wonderful Halloween surprise today, I was not expecting.
> 
> ...


Snap. I also received a box today. (a much smaller and cheaper one)







My first HW polysynth in fact 








To go with my mono







And my fake synth







One day (one day!) I'll own an analog poly. But not today. Have to save up for that first


----------



## Macrawn (Nov 2, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Some of us have been working for 30 years… 😄



And are not making a living as composers so we get paid well and have money to buy toys.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Snap. I also received a box today. (a much smaller and cheaper one)


Very Nice ! Congratulations. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 2, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Make me feel a lot better about VI GAS
> 
> Having synths linked to a master controller makes a lot of sense. But isn't the sensuality of physically manipulating individual synths lost?


Comparing VI gas to HW Synth gas.... you can atleast sell hardware, sometimes at a profit if you shop wisely (well, that's what I tell my wife 😉). Although I have kind of settled on what I like now and with the exception of possibly ONE other synth, I'm content.

As for master controller... I tried that route and it just didn't gel with me. I found that it's just great to turn them on and jam away and for that an immediate tactile keyboard and controls works best for me. Having said that, I can certainly understand the appeal of having keyboardless variants too. Ot least you can cram even more of these devices into your studio...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Comparing VI gas to HW Synth gas.... you can atleast sell hardware, sometimes at a profit


Very true.

My *Moog Mode D (2nd Edition)* has appreciated in value quite a bit since I purchased it. It's one of the synths I won't be selling, and it keeps appreciating. They don't make it anymore. So it's a high-end piece, limited supply, and a classic synth. I wouldn't be surprised to see them listed for $10K and above in the near future.

Try to get that type of value out of your sample libraries, or VST Synths, if you can even sell them in the first place


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

OH ! and let me add, that I find working with HW Synths to make tracks so much more fun than working with Orchestral Sample libraries. It's so much more liberating of a musical environment. I love it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

Here is a pic of my three red beauties 😎


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 2, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> And are not making a living as composers so we get paid well and have money to buy toys.


Right: working composers don’t call them toys. 😏


----------



## pmountford (Nov 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>


You certainly do give them a confortable home! Mine are balancing on metal poles...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2022)

pmountford said:


> You certainly do give them a confortable home! Mine are balancing on metal poles...


Yes, ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Accommodation here 😎


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ Accommodation here 😎


Wood stands bring additional analog warmth, as we all know…


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 3, 2022)

Lovely gear in this thread, enjoyed it

I just bought this






To sequence this, works great 👍


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 3, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Some of us have been working for 30 years… 😄


Or even 55+ years.....yes, old people get just as excited at this stuff!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 3, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Comparing VI gas to HW Synth gas.... you can atleast sell hardware, sometimes at a profit if you shop wisely (well, that's what I tell my wife 😉). Although I have kind of settled on what I like now and with the exception of possibly ONE other synth, I'm content.


That's why I mostly purchase resellable VIs/DAWs.
I sold quite a few.
The biggest difference is that a used software's value will never increase, whereas used hardware prices sometimes do.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2022)

Zero&One said:


> Lovely gear in this thread, enjoyed it
> 
> I just bought this
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Akai Pro Force.  

I would be interested in knowing how you like it, once you use it for a while. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2022)

Hello HW-Synth fans,

The Arturia Polybrute has landed  










Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Hi,

Just got this little thing. Looks like what you would place your shoe on to be shined. 

No, it's the Touche MPE Controller, I'm looking forward to use it with Software Instruments, and HW-Synths, including the newly added Deckard's Dream MK2.





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2022)

Muziksculp, do you live in a castle ? So many synths require lots of room


----------



## method1 (Nov 4, 2022)

This thing needs room, basically has to be aerially photographed


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Muziksculp, do you live in a castle ? So many synths require lots of room


LOL... Yeah a very big castle, with many rooms, each synth has its own room so they don't see each other


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

method1 said:


> This thing needs room, basically has to be aerially photographed


Get a drone, and GoPro. attached to it.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL... Yeah a very big castle, with many rooms, each synth has its own room so they don't see each other


Congrats on your new acquisitions, and please report back on the Touche controller, which has been of interest to me for quite some time.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Congrats on your new acquisitions, and please report back on the Touche controller, which has been of interest to me for quite some time.


Thank You ! ❤️

Sure, I will be reporting on the Touche controller once I spend some time testing it with the D-Dream, and some Sample Libraries as well.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thank You ! ❤️
> 
> Sure, I will be reporting on the Touche controller once I spend some time testing it with the D-Dream, and some Sample Libraries as well.


If you’re going all out, don’t forget about the Lehle Dual Expression pedal! 😬

Connect the audio to a hardware synth and the usb to the computer (so you can use a foot pedal with software).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thank You ! ❤️
> 
> Sure, I will be reporting on the Touche controller once I spend some time testing it with the *D-Dream*, and some Sample Libraries as well.


I read D-Beam at first and thought: "How the hell is that controller related to d-beam?"🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> This thing needs room, basically has to be aerially photographed


So, you live in a castle too I presume? Robbing poor villagers with your taxes to fund all this wealth? You and @muziksculp battle it out for the princess' handkerchief?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)

@Marcus Millfield ,

And you must be Robin Hood


----------



## TonvaterJan (Nov 5, 2022)

A lot of love for the Polybrute in this Thread and Forum...speaks for it´s users and their Golden Ears.

Here is my workspace...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)

TonvaterJan said:


> A lot of love for the Polybrute in this Thread and Forum...speaks for it´s users and their Golden Ears.
> 
> Here is my workspace...


WOW ! You have a Fantastic Synth Collection. Which includes the mighty Polybrute ❤️ 

Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

TonvaterJan said:


> A lot of love for the Polybrute in this Thread and Forum...speaks for it´s users and their Golden Ears.
> 
> Here is my workspace...


Vinyl Mädchen?

Very nice collection! Must be inspiring making music at your place.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @Marcus Millfield ,
> 
> And you must be Robin Hood


You 'ave Nords up the wazoo! Why not share it with us poor people?


----------



## TonvaterJan (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Vinyl Mädchen?
> 
> Very nice collection! Must be inspiring making music at your place.


Well, that’s what it’s all about, isn‘t it?
Inspiration.
Every one of these synths in this studio does something inspirational with me…
I tested so many instruments over the years, and these are the ones that really speak to me.
Everything else had to go…


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 5, 2022)

People that do things entirely "in the box" are weird.
I should post some of my synths soon.


----------



## method1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> So, you live in a castle too I presume? Robbing poor villagers with your taxes to fund all this wealth? You and @muziksculp battle it out for the princess' handkerchief?


Not quite, I live in the dungeon.

I scooped up a lot of vintage gear when it was cheap and out of fashion 
Believe it or not I actually have 2 of these monstrosities!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> Not quite, I live in the dungeon.


Good a place as any 👍🏻


method1 said:


> I scooped up a lot of vintage gear when it was cheap and out of fashion
> Believe it or not I actually have 2 of these monstrosities!


Two? You have 4 arms?


----------



## method1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Good a place as any 👍🏻
> 
> Two? You have 4 arms?


Not four arms, but rather the forearms of a gorilla thanks to the exercise of moving these things around.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> Not four arms, but rather the forearms of a gorilla thanks to the exercise of moving these things around.


Hahaha! I get that.

All kidding aside: these instruments are really drool-worthy. How come you have 2? One for parts?


----------



## method1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Hahaha! I get that.
> 
> All kidding aside: these instruments are really drool-worthy. How come you have 2? One for parts?


Just pure luck, found 2 of them. I have doubles of several other "classics" as well mainly just from snatching them up when I found them going cheap in need of repair & exchanging for other gear. I'm going to sell the one pictured here.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I would be interested in knowing how you like it, once you use it for a while.
> 
> Thanks.


I had the ONE previously, so the OS was very familiar. I never really liked Ableton and clip style workflow, but this seems so intuitive. Excellent for playing variations on each line, copy/paste to new cell, alter & repeat.

Then just randomly pushing cells gives some excellent results I’d not normally use. As I’m not using a computer, it’s a beast with my gear, and the new Mini D plugin is really nice. Just playing synths with it and a LINN drum kit is a joy, especially as there’s no PC in sight.

There’s a few niggles like Splice integration has broken sadly, time signatures & some soundcards not working correctly with it. But as whole I couldn’t be happier.

How’s the Polybrute going? I do love mine, always brings a smile.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi @Zero&One ,

Thanks for the feedback on the Akai Force. Enjoy it. Nice Pic of you Polybrute, and Juno 60  

I haven't started using the PolyBrute yet, I got my 3rd COVID booster shot the day before yesterday, and I wasn't feeling well all day yesterday (fever, body aches, ..etc) . But I'm feeling much better today, so I'm looking forward to give it a spin soon.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 6, 2022)

@muziksculp hope you feel better soon!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Zero&One said:


> @muziksculp hope you feel better soon!


Thanks  

Feeling better today.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi,

I have been a bad boy lately. I added two new HW-Synths to my studio. None arrived yet, Let's see if you can guess which two new HW-Synths are headed to my Studio.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2022)

I can't remember what you've got but let's start with an Oberheim OBXa and Waldorf Iridium Keyboard.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2022)

Good first guess. 

OK, You almost got one of them, just a different detail. It's the *Waldorf Iridium* Desktop Model.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi @pmountford ,

Do you use the Waldorf Iridium ? 

OK, so what's the second HW-Synth headed to my studio ?  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AudioXpression (Nov 16, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Admitted synth hoarder here


Fantastic collection!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @pmountford ,
> 
> Do you use the Waldorf Iridium ?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I've hardly touched the Iridium. It's a keeper (although had I been buying now I would have gone for the keyboarded version, but that's just me as I like the immediate interaction) but I've not invested the time into it (likewise with my Hydrasynth) because I tend to be after something more analogue sounding when I'm writing otherwise I'm using Omnisphere/Zebra ITB. Still early days though getting them into my workflow with the varied projects I do. I'm currently on a drive improving my writing workflow so just picked up an Avid Mix & Dock and wondering why on earth I didn't get these devices years ago...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2022)

The other one ? any guesses ?


----------



## StillLife (Nov 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The other one ? any guesses ?


Arturia Minibrute?


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2022)

Waldorf M


----------



## soundmind (Nov 16, 2022)

Here is my cave.... Under the desk is a Korg Kronos 2. In the rack, under the Triton, K2000rs, JV-1080, Kawai K4r. Running out of room to add more, but I'm sure I can think of something....


----------



## pmountford (Nov 16, 2022)

@muziksculp Moog One?


----------



## ed buller (Nov 16, 2022)

Constant distraction !






Best

e


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 16, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Constant distraction !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Is this one polyphonic or monophonic?


----------



## ed buller (Nov 16, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Is this one polyphonic or monophonic?


poly......but no midi


----------



## PerryD (Nov 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The other one ? any guesses ?


Hydrasynth?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 16, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Constant distraction !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy modular Batman! How do you get any work done with that monster looming behind you?


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a bad boy lately. I added two new HW-Synths to my studio. None arrived yet, Let's see if you can guess which two new HW-Synths are headed to my Studio.
> 
> ...


OB-X8?


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The other one ? any guesses ?


Trigon-6


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2022)

None of the ones mentioned.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2022)

OK.. Here it is, not opened yet.


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. Here it is not opened yet.



Already got bored with the Polybrute?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> Already got bored with the Polybrute?


Nope  

And expecting the other one (Waldorf Iridium Desktop) next week !


----------



## pmountford (Nov 18, 2022)

Gotta ask...with such an arsenal of synths already gracing your studio, I'm curious as to why Behringer? I'm.sure it's a great synth but does it do anything you can't already? Genuinely interested.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2022)

pmountford said:


> I'm curious as to why Behringer? I'm.sure it's a great synth but does it do anything you can't already? Genuinely interested.


Hehe.. The only way to find out is to use it, I'm sure it is an amazing sounding Analog Synth. even the late Maestro Vangelis (God Bless Him) was using one in his later days, and a Polybrute. I totally respect his choices, and taste in Synths.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2022)

... And His Arturia Polybrute Synth in his Studio.


----------



## method1 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## pmountford (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The only way to find out is to use it,


Haha, oh I absolutely agree. But in this case I look forward to hearing how you get on with it compared to your other analogs.


----------



## Pier (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> ... And His Arturia Polybrute Synth in his Studio.


He had a hydra too!


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. Here it is, not opened yet.


Bohringer

I think everyone was expecting it to be a 1000000 dollar boutique synth or something, I was going to jokingly guess behringer but now I see that would have been no joke.
I still sorta want one of their 2600 clones but I think I might just buy a TTSH kit instead and build it myself for a few hundred bucks more.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi, Here are some cool *DM12-D* Pics in my studio.  















Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pmountford (Nov 19, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Muziksculp


But does it sound as good as it looks??? That's what I really want to know 😬


----------



## Pier (Nov 19, 2022)

pmountford said:


> But does it sound as good as it looks??? That's what I really want to know 😬


----------



## pmountford (Nov 20, 2022)

Pier said:


>



Hey, that's not too shabby to my old ears. Rather nice in fact.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi, 

For some additional HW-Synth Action, here you go... a new HW-Synth arrived today ! 





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 16, 2022)

I had been trying to sell this beauty, but times are tough. And so instead, I’m using the miniKORG to make bass and lead patches for my upcoming series of free synthesizer sounds (coming January). Sounds as nice as it looks!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 16, 2022)

method1 said:


>


The P6 seems tiny in comparison to those monsters! 😮


----------



## method1 (Dec 16, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The P6 seems tiny in comparison to those monsters! 😮


The prophet 10 is even bigger, I should rent out space in it.


----------



## IFM (Monday at 6:44 PM)




----------

